# best aquarium magazine



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive been thinking about subscribing to an aquarium magazine... What do you guys think is the best one for freshwater articles?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Aquarium Fish Magazine is a great magazine. Im subscribed and I think they have the best articles, clear information, and people who know what they are talking about. They also have a great website and you can write in to ask questions in many categories: Freshwater, Saltwater, Reef, Cichlids, and they have a whole sectio just for kids (Fish Kidz). Definetly check it out. I subscribe to it and I love it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i also agree with aquarium fish. they cover freshwater and saltwatera<-- two for the price of one in my case. Definatly learning about saltwater.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i get the TFH magazine, i think it's tropical fish something? lol i dunno


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

TFH = Tropical Fish Hobbyist. This is the oldest of the current mags. It had dipped in quality for a short while, but is now back in great form again.

FAMA = Freshwater And Marine Aquarium magazine. This WAS one of the best until last year, when for some unknown reason it just went to s#%#*%. Now it's a shadow of it's former self, and it was boght out a few months ago by:

AFM = Aquarium Fish Magazine. This was a wannabee of a mag for it's first decade, but then it finally GOT to be. now it is very good, and well worth the price. If you're looking to subscribe to a fish mag, this is the one, for once FAMA is finally fully absorbed by it, AFM should reign supreme.

Coral. This new mag is utterly fantastic. It has a weird format of devoting over half of each rather sizable issue to one subject in great depth. There's nothing else like it, and it's awesome. It's saltwater only.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well guess you dont have to worrya bout hiding the magezines in the bathroom from kids eh? LOL.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Does anyone read online magazine? It's cool for other countires as the shipping fee maybe high...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ill read select articles all over the web. Im sure some of them are online magazines.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I only find articles, but it way too many for me


----------

